# That feeling you get. When you don't get tipped.



## Timothy90 (Jul 27, 2021)

It feels like a gut punch. Sometimes I feel like a clown. Driving all that way for no tip. Sometimes I want to punt their food and be like "here you go asshat."

I've gotten better at sniffing it out though. I do a dollar per mile now. But anything with 2 or 3 dollars means no tip. And to those people, get your own food.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Sounds like when you are the wingman on a 
double date and yours is the fat one.......


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Timothy90 said:


> It feels like a gut punch. Sometimes I feel like a clown. Driving all that way for no tip. Sometimes I want to punt their food and be like "here you go asshat."
> 
> I've gotten better at sniffing it out though. I do a dollar per mile now. But anything with 2 or 3 dollars means no tip. And to those people, get your own food.


Never hope for a tip. I only accept those orders that I would be happy with. The percentage of post-delivery tippers isso tiny, the risk is just not worth it.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Sounds like when you are the wingman on a
> double date and yours is the fat one.......


Funniest thing and I was the wingman and my friend was dating the fat one and her friend was a smoking redhead with no soul I tell ya!

Funniest date I ever had and I left quickly the next morning because she was soulless as can be!!!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I never expect anything from anyone but when I get a tip I am grateful as can be.

Drove a couple yesterday to get their car from the shop and the wife told him to go inside and break a bill and she gave me a twenty in cash, so I am glad for that…

Never expect and just be grateful when you receive…


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Funniest thing and I was the wingman and my friend was dating the fat one and her friend was a smoking redhead with no soul I tell ya!
> 
> Funniest date I ever had and I left quickly the next morning because she was soulless as can be!!!


Smoking hot redheads are dangerous. Married one when 24, we all know how this ended in divorce 3 years later.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Why are you accepting orders without tips on them to begin with? That's why you end up posting things like this on forums. STOP accepting no tip orders.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Smoking hot redheads are dangerous. Married one when 24, we all know how this ended in divorce 3 years later.


Phone number and exit strategy please.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Funniest thing and I was the wingman and my friend was dating the fat one and her friend was a smoking redhead with no soul I tell ya!
> 
> Funniest date I ever had and I left quickly the next morning because she was soulless as can be!!!


Oh…redheads!!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Decline moar!!!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I knew it, they didn't tip me in the app


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> Why are you accepting orders without tips on them to begin with? That's why you end up posting things like this on forums. STOP accepting no tip orders.


If they want you to think it's a maybe. Maybe never accept maybes


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Timothy90 said:


> It feels like a gut punch. Sometimes I feel like a clown. Driving all that way for no tip. Sometimes I want to punt their food and be like "here you go asshat."
> 
> I've gotten better at sniffing it out though. I do a dollar per mile now. But anything with 2 or 3 dollars means no tip. And to those people, get your own food.


I don't feel like a clown since I know beforehand if I'll be delivering a tipped order or not. No tip? No trip.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

As a fat chick I am deeply offended and perhaps scarred for the remainder of my life. 

Boo hoo.

See, you made me cry.


----------



## Timothy90 (Jul 27, 2021)

Update: I notice its 4 dollars now. I am sure it will be 5 eventually.

Tip your drivers.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Timothy90 said:


> Update: I notice its 4 dollars now. I am sure it will be 5 eventually.
> 
> Tip your drivers.


Somebody needs to take those orders. Looks like, dd has found their driver. 🙂


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The delivery info is pretty much upfront, so you knew pretty much what you were getting yourself into, with the exception of ue where customers are allowed to remove tips, now that feels like you've been sucker punched.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Why people are still angry that customers don’t tip? When you get order sent to you, look at total dollars, pick up location, and distance. If it’s $10 for 2 miles, I’ll gladly take it. When I swipe finish, and it’s $0 tip, so what? It’s still $10 for 2 miles


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Chungyi said:


> Why people are still angry that customers don’t tip? When you get order sent to you, look at total dollars, pick up location, and distance. If it’s $10 for 2 miles, I’ll gladly take it. When I swipe finish, and it’s $0 tip, so what? It’s still $10 for 2 miles


Yes, we should check the request carefully. But sometimes a delivery can turn into a pain in the A#%. Last week I accepted an order that I normally wouldn’t have. It was longer than I like to drive, but it would take me back back to my base. When I arrived at the restaurant the order wasn’t ready. I texted the customer to let him know. Waited about 10 minutes. Got the order and texted again to say I was on my way and I would be there in 20 min. A few minutes later the customer responded and asked “where are you?” I responded with my location and said about 10 more minutes. I arrived and handed him the order. He asked if everything was in the bag. I said according to the receipt everything was there. After all that, no tip. 
that was very irritating. It’s human nature to feel a bit angry when that happens.


----------



## zigo230 (Aug 7, 2017)

I got a $3 UE hit at Starbucks earlier. Usually i decline those within two seconds,,,,but i was right next to Starbucks and was heading towards home. The delivery was right along my route home with no extra effort. I was surprised when i saw a $1 tip come in. So the fare was only a paltry $2, sheesh?!?


----------

